# Which T12 bulb is better for plant growth?



## Orador223 (Apr 12, 2011)

I currently have hydrocotyle japan and marimo balls growing in my 65gal. Would it be better to use a 3100k 1900lumen 40watt T12 bulb or a 6500k 2900lumen 40 watt bulb? & Why? They are both the GE brand bought from lowes


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

6500k is the proper temp for plants.The 3100k won't do much for you.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a T8 6500k bulb on mine. I have the same bulb I'm pretty sure. I have plenty of GE bulbs in my fixtures. But the 3100k won't do much for your plants. Its enough for the fish, but not the plants.


----------



## MrG (Apr 28, 2013)

To shed more light on why 6500K is better than 3100K - I believe, based on my research, that the higher the kalvin rating, the more of the plant appropriate spectrum of light is shed (someone correct me if I'm mistaken).

I had a T8 bulb which wasn't enough for my plants either. I don't recall the Kalvin rating on it.

I'm no expert on aquarium lighting either, but based on things I've read, if you follow the WPG measurement, the 40Watts is supposedly nowhere near enough light over 65 gallons to energize plants to full growth potential.

I currently run HO T5's at 6500Kalvin 39Watt bulbs x2 over a 29 gallon wide tank.


----------



## Orador223 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok i guess I'll go with the 6500k and yeah I've heard about the WPG thing, but i'm on a really tight budget so I guess i'll just have to work with what I have for now


----------



## MrG (Apr 28, 2013)

Completely understandable.

The T5 HO fixtures _are_ a little ridiculously overpriced. At the store, they'll go for anywhere from $150 to upwards of $300 depending on your tank's size.

I actually stole mine..........for $65 bulbs included. Just a little bit of research and you'll end up with a bargain. But yeah, money makes the world go 'round.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

How long is the tank. A cheap light fixture for a 4' is getting some shop light from Home Depot. It's the budget way of doing it and will at least get you t8s which are more efficient than t12s. This light fixture only uses two bulbs and is $20.

Lithonia Lighting, All Season Shop Light 4 ft. 2 Light T8 Strip Fluorescent, 1242ZG RE at The Home Depot - Mobile


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Also if you dont want your tank to be so yellow you can go with a 6700k (daylight) or a 10,000k (blue). Using a shop light is good advice, I use $20 ones from Lowe's that work perfectly for two of my planted tanks.


----------

